# new around here



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

pretty new around here and to pitbulls. just got our first a month ago. down the road we are thinking about getting another or a am bully. i was wondering what are some good blood linesof pits and am bully's to look for? any help or opinions would be great. im trying to search and look on my own but not sure where to start at or look


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well it's what you personally like. If your thinking of buying a bully be careful from who you buy from because bullies are known to drop dead after 2 years or so. Ask the breeder if he health tests his dogs, also see if his dogs have any titles under their names. Ask the breeder any question you have, a good breeder will happily answer any questions that you ask.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

has anyone ever dealt with outkasts kennel. pitfalls? i know its kinda pricey. but anyone have any history with them or know anyone who has? here is there link Blue Pitbulls | Blue Nose Pits | Blue Pitbull Puppies For Sale | American Pitbulls


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't buy from there. They claim they have "rare blue pits". 2 things wrong with that, blue dogs aren't rare and they aren't pits they are bullies. They also say they're selling pit bulls when they are selling bullies so that's a big red mark. Check these dogs out, they are pretty good.

K*O*R*I*O Pups 4 Sale | MySpace


----------

